# My Motorized Rollfast



## oldiron73 (Aug 27, 2016)

Just joined this site about a month ago and wanted to share some pics of my motorized Rollfast I built.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 27, 2016)

That's cool I have one of those frames have been dreaming about doing something similar with it except with a whizzer motor.


----------



## JRE123 (Aug 31, 2016)

I have used several rollfast frames for my builds.  Yours looks great.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 31, 2016)

That was some of what I was looking for...thanks!

(or is it TANKS?)


----------

